# How much would you sell a weaned calf for?



## russellsmom (Nov 13, 2002)

I keep thinking it'd be nice to get another calf so our yearling would have someone to graze with, right now he's all by himself. We won him at a local fair a year ago. I have no idea what a weaned calf is worth. I would rather have one weaned that could go out in the pasture with Ribeye in the mornings. We've gotten Ribeye trained to the point where he just follows us out of the barnyard and goes out on pasture during the day and comes back in the barn at night. I think if he just had a little buddy to take along it might make him a happier steer. 
I realize prices all depend on many variables, but on average what would a weaned beef calf be worth? Or a weaned holstein calf? (I am guessing the beef calf would be worth more, but I'd like to know how much more.)


----------



## landlord (Sep 9, 2004)

According to the Farm Bureau Spokesman, a FB paper, a 500# beef with #1 muscle can sell for $126.79/100#'s. So in this case, it would be about $633.95.

If you just want company for your Ribeye, I would not do this venture. Hmmm, my T-Bone is close to becoming his name......He has a bred heifer for company and when he goes, she will be put in the pen with the her dam and 2 heifers and their calves.

What are your goals for Ribeye? Will you sell him later or have him processed for personal use? You may be able to borrow a beef from someone if this is the case.


----------



## russellsmom (Nov 13, 2002)

landlord said:


> According to the Farm Bureau Spokesman, a FB paper, a 500# beef with #1 muscle can sell for $126.79/100#'s. So in this case, it would be about $633.95.
> 
> If you just want company for your Ribeye, I would not do this venture. Hmmm, my T-Bone is close to becoming his name......He has a bred heifer for company and when he goes, she will be put in the pen with the her dam and 2 heifers and their calves.
> 
> What are your goals for Ribeye? Will you sell him later or have him processed for personal use? You may be able to borrow a beef from someone if this is the case.



Well, it would be company for now for Ribeye. It would later on be dinner for us. Around here people butcher their steers once they are around two years of age. Ribeye has another year to go and my current thinking is that we should get a calf and when it's Ribeye's turn to go, we'd get another calf to take his place. 
I honestly don't know how well it'd work. It seems to me Ribeye shouldn't care about the age of his companion. A lot of people seem to get two calves the same age, but then they'd be ready to butcher at the same time and that's way too much meat for us to deal with. We'd have to find buyers for the surplus meat and I'd rather not get that involved.


----------



## PezzoNovante (Jun 11, 2002)

Under 400 pounds expect to pay between $1.10 to $1.25 per pound. That would be for steers. Heifers are a bit less, but become troublesome as they near maturity. 
Add to that about $15 for shots and prep work and a dollar for the check off. 

I'd ask around for a good broker who would be willing to sell one or two animals.

As a comparrision, my steers last week netted $1.00 a pound, with an average weight of just over 700 pounds.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

That is how I have heard it suggested it be done and have read in some homesteading books. Have two different aged animals but have them as companions and then replace the older slaughtered one. When we have sold two at a time they are almost always within a week of age of one another. Mostly because we are selling week old or so Jersey bull calves (on ocassion we have sold Jersey/Norwegian Red cross bull calves).
We have never kept one to weaning age except for our breeding bulls so I don't know. 
We had someone who wanted to purchase our ten dollar bull calf and have us feed, and raise him until weaning age. He thought he would make money on the deal. Dad explained it would cost about $1.50 or so to feed him, then add in the cost of our labor, etc. The guy dropped the idea. :haha:


----------



## AnnB (Oct 24, 2004)

PezzoNovante said:


> Under 400 pounds expect to pay between $1.10 to $1.25 per pound. That would be for steers. QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know where you're at, but if I found prices like that I'd be buying a whole pen full! Around here (SE Nebraska) 300 pounders are bringing $1.50 per pound, and 200 pounders are bringing as much as $1.65 per pound. Heck our 400 pounders are bringing $1.30+.
> 
> Ann B


----------



## Ken in Minn (Nov 10, 2002)

russellsmom said:


> Well, it would be company for now for Ribeye. It would later on be dinner for us. Around here people butcher their steers once they are around two years of age. Ribeye has another year to go and my current thinking is that we should get a calf and when it's Ribeye's turn to go, we'd get another calf to take his place.
> I honestly don't know how well it'd work. It seems to me Ribeye shouldn't care about the age of his companion. A lot of people seem to get two calves the same age, but then they'd be ready to butcher at the same time and that's way too much meat for us to deal with. We'd have to find buyers for the surplus meat and I'd rather not get that involved.



Hello Russelsmom
I have 6 bull calves for sale, where are you located? I am in west-central Minn.
They will get steered one of these first days.

Ken in Minn


----------



## russellsmom (Nov 13, 2002)

Ken in Minn said:


> Hello Russelsmom
> I have 6 bull calves for sale, where are you located? I am in west-central Minn.
> 
> 
> Ken in Minn


Hi Ken,

I'm in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Ken in Minn (Nov 10, 2002)

russellsmom said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> I'm in Pennsylvania.



Now that would be a fer piece to drive them or haul them. But sure they would injoy the trip if you want them. just kidding. Hope you had a good day. We do plan on comming that way this spring, with the trailer. If that would help you.

Ken in Minn


----------

